# McIntosh Tweeters 1" Domes - $25 + ship



## Hirsh17 (Mar 2, 2010)

Not my eBay auction but this caught my eye:

McIntosh 1" Dome Tweeters

McIntosh Tweets. Didn't know they really made too many tweets. Did they outsource these from Vifa, Scan Speek, etc.? Does anybody know anything about them?

Might be a good pickup...


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

You have to read the description. The cover is CUSTOM MADE with "MCINTOSH" molded on the cover. Does not mean they are made or have any connection with the actual McIntosh company.

I dont think McIntosh can do much, since someone can say "thats my last name and I wanted to customize my items".


----------



## mathman (Jun 15, 2005)

The description was taken from http://www.roger-russell.com/driverst.htm#d122 - the very last item on the page. So they appear, at a glance, to be legit McIntosh.


----------



## JJAZ (Feb 17, 2006)

The ad says the tweeters are made by Tonegen (Japan), so that part is easy to answer.

To my knowledge McIntosh has never produced tweeters on their own, but bought quite a lot of really cheap tweeters for their products :-(


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

I have these from about 10+ yrs ago.....While they are not "made" by Mcintosh, they were used on a few of there old school designs and are great tweets. I have them in a set of bookshelfs with "mcintosh 5.25"s (vifa) and they are also pretty nice! I did run the tweets back when I first got them in my truck and they were also very appealing.....


----------

